# Two rare warbirds in one little museum in Japan



## MiTasol (Feb 20, 2016)

I just received this in a mail from another forum today

Japan Stripes

The text is very informative and well worth the time to read.

If the Google translate link in the middle of the article does not work for you (I gave it 10 minutes then gave up) the link at the bottom to the museum site is excellent. Even though the site is in Japanese the additional photos are worth the visit. You may have to refresh the page to get a decent look at some pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2016)

Cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for shedding light on them, MiTasol 
They are junk planes but will help reverse engineering in the future.
In fact, a TV drama production researched the Ki-27 airframe well to make detailed replicas a few years ago.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2016)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 27, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for shedding light on them, MiTasol
> They are junk planes but will help reverse engineering in the future.
> In fact, a TV drama production researched the Ki-27 airframe well to make detailed replicas a few years ago.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice reverse engineering and a pretty girl as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

